

Bill Gates: "I Will Miss Steve Immensely" - Flemlord
http://allthingsd.com/20111005/bill-gates-i-will-miss-steve-immensely/

======
juliano_q
This remember me about the Prost and Senna relationship. It is impressive how
much we lost when our biggest 'rival' pass away.

 _When Senna died, Prost stated that "a part of himself had died also",
because their careers had been so bound together.[40] Senna had also felt the
same when Prost had retired at the end of 1993, when he admitted to a close
friend that he had realised how much of his motivation had come from fighting
with Prost._

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Prost#Rivalry_with_Ayrton...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Prost#Rivalry_with_Ayrton_Senna)

~~~
Hitchhiker
I really am uncertain if they saw each others as rivals personally. Both the
businesses achieved scale and has different vision. Think Mr.Jobs' joke about
them being secretly married is perhaps more closer to reality.

~~~
suivix
I think they were more of 'press rivals' than actual rivals.

------
jeroen
-> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078434>

